# Manual Sprinkler Position Marking



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

I have a large, new to me, lawn that is not irrigated. Its not in our current plan to do so, so I'm watering manually. Right now I'm using impact sprinklers and trying a few ways I can run 2 or 3 at a time.

Do y'all know of any semi-permanent markers I can put down to mark the sprinkler positions so I don't have to measure, or step off every time I water? I've searched for colored stakes, but can't seem to find anything. I was thinking something like poker chip shapes I can stick in, flush to the ground. Something you wouldn't see just glancing at the lawn, but I can just set my sprinklers on top of, and mow over.

Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's a good idea. I don't know if they sell something like this. A diy approach could be with 1/2in PVC pipe cut at 45 and a cap on the other end.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

g-man said:


> A diy approach could be with 1/2in PVC pipe cut at 45 and a cap on the other end.


That's a good idea! I'll keep looking, but I'll let you know if I try this. Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I use 1/2 PVC pipes like this but 2-3 ft long in the garden. I spray painted them green (did not like the white look). I use them to keep the peppers and some of the tomatoes straight. It was cheap to make and will not rot.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Maybe something like these would work: https://www.amazon.com/ZOENHOU-Premium-Plastic-Mushroom-0-4-1-18/dp/B08PL3K3LL/ref=sr_1_4?crid=ZJBTC7MLLXI0&dchild=1&keywords=survey+caps+for+rebar&qid=1617684021&refinements=p_85%3A2470955011&rnid=2470954011&rps=1&sprefix=Survey+ca%2Caps%2C191&sr=8-4


----------

